# Welches Design gefällt dir besser von den zwei



## son gohan (28. November 2009)

Hallo,

Welches Design gefällt dir besser von den zwei unten, sie sind sehr ähnlich, ich habe bei einem nur die Stelle wo ich ein Linkmenü rein machen will etwas aufgeteilt.

Ich würde mich über eure neutrale Meinnung freuen.


----------



## smileyml (28. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob man solche Entscheidungen an einer Blankoaufteilung treffen kann und soll. Wenn du die Unterteilung bei der ersten Variante auch inhaltlich entsprechend füllst, macht sie mehr Sinn als die zweite.
Ist in der Zeile jedoch "nur" das Linmenu, denke ich kannst du auf die Unterteilung auch verzichten.

Ein wenig ist das Layout ja mit dem Forumlayout hier vergleichbar.

Also mit den gegenwärtigen Informationen würde ich zum zweiten Version tendieren.

Grüße Marco


----------



## son gohan (28. November 2009)

Hallo Marco,

danke für deinen Beitrag, das war sehr hilfreich.

Die Stelle die ich aufgeteilt habe dort soll ein Linkmenü rein, auf der rechten Seite wollte ich ein Link zur Startsite machen und Links wo mehr Platz ist wollte ich ein paar weitere Links machen.

Ich hatte nun gemerkt das ich gerne noch 1-2 weitere Verweise auf der linken Seite platzieren wollte aber der Platz nicht ausreichte, daher kam ich auf die Idee es ganz aus zu strecken und kann mich nicht ntscheiden.

Ich wollt auch gerne etwas probieren wo ich alle drei Blöcke zusammen verbinde und oben rechts das eine Block als alleiniges stehen habe umschlossen von drei verbundenen...

Ich habe mich auch bei der Entwicklung vom Design hier von Tutorials.de inspierieren lasse.


----------



## son gohan (28. November 2009)

Hier ist noch ein dritter Entwurf.


----------



## smileyml (29. November 2009)

Diese seltsam beschnittenen Flächen, die jetzt mehr als 4 Ecken haben, sehen jetzt mehr wie Reste aus und sind eher "unförmig" und haben nichts von einer ästhetischen Proportion.

Schau doch da hier mal durch:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/331488-grafik-basiswissen.html#stilmittel


Und bei einem weiterem Designvorschlag deinerseits, wäre es für die Beurteilung hilfreicher, mehr als nur weiße Flächen zu haben. Fülle es demnach doch mal bitte mit etwas Inhalt.

Grüße Marco


----------



## son gohan (29. November 2009)

Ich habe mir vorerst für das Design von unten entschieden, da ich in der langen schmalen Leiste doch nur Linkverweise platziere. Oben links auf dem Feld das wie ein Display aussieht sollte ein Logo hin kommen oder Werbund und der Rest wäre mit verscheidenen Inhalten gefüllt.

Das Design Nr.3 gefiel mir auch weil man so ein Kreuz Symbol bilden konnte und die Website auch etwas mit Religion zu tun haben soll. Aber von den Proportionen ist es etwas schwer zu vetragen es sieht vielleicht nicht so estetisch aus.

Die gefüllten INhalte habe ich bisher raus gelassen aber ich möchte auch später die fertige Homepage hier vorstellen.

Kann ich mir eigentlich mein Design absichern mit ein Copyright?


----------



## smileyml (29. November 2009)

Ich denke hier kannst du dir dazu ein wenig Grundinfos holen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/grafik-faq/331488-grafik-basiswissen.html#bildrechte


----------

